# Adding a keystone to brick arches post-construction



## marphtwo (Apr 11, 2013)

Has anyone heard of adding a concrete or granite keystone to exterior brick archways post-construction? 

Has anyone done it or know of someone who has done that and what it all entails?

Here is a link to a house that already has one:

http://c-rock.com/sites/c-rock.com/files/styles/big-community-slider/public/plan/seminole-8763.jpg

Is it possible to add that to a house that does not have one, but instead has brick in that place?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Could you possibly draw a picture,I'm not real sure i understand the question. Thank you.


----------



## marphtwo (Apr 11, 2013)

Edited OP with a link to a house with keystones on a brick arch.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

If i understand you correctly yes it can be done. The way i understand it,the masonry is now supported with a steel lintel. The arch as depicted in picture would be refered as a relieving arch. In order to do that you would need to support brick as you open up the wall. About a year or so ago on this site fellow from th U.K. Stuart45 posted some metal supports to accomplish just such a job. If i'm not mistaking,Superseal also from CT added some info. on that topic. Perhaps,those guys will weigh in later to post pictures,i do not know how to place pictures on sites. They may check in later today. Best regards.


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi, Are you a bricklayer morph2? I'm wondering because what you're asking could be pretty easily done with a piece of stone veneer.

You'd have to have the know how to shape the "keystone" and to cut the bricks back so the veneer would be set in a bit for an authentic look.





Dave
PS Beyond being able to do it, why bother?


----------



## marphtwo (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys!

@fjn: do you happen to have the link to this post by stuart45?

@dbrons: I am a greenhorn in the bricklaying area. I come from electrical, but am helping out a friend with a job in the area.

I didnt think about a veneer. That might be a good alternative. They want it for the "look", as opposed to any structural benefit.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Get a lick em stick em stone and cut it to the shape, rock the edges, mortar it on over the brick.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I was going to say what JBM said.


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

You mean what I said? ....cept I suggested cutting it in a bit. just sticking it on the brick would look kinda hokey IMO


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

fjn,
Are these the metal supports you meant? Known as Strongboys, they are cut into the bed joints and are used in conjunction with adjustable Acrow props.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

All you would need to do is support the arch in just about any way you care to, building a form underneath would be fairly quick. Then cut out the centre brick or 2 if it has a key joint instead. Put in the stone, fill the joints, remove form and dust off your hands.

Or you could go with the veneer, but in my opinion cutting away 2" of a 3.5" unit is taking away a lot of it's integrity and having the stone project may look odd depending on the thickness of the stone. Keystones that project rarely project more than 1"


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

stuart45 said:


> fjn,
> Are these the metal supports you meant? Known as Strongboys, they are cut into the bed joints and are used in conjunction with adjustable Acrow props.
> View attachment 90252
> 
> ...





Yes,those are exactly what i was talking about. I knew if you saw this thread you would come through. Thank you.


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

dom-mas. look at the picture he provided. The "arch" over the garage is several courses above the opening and just for looks (?). I was speaking of using a piece of natural stone veneer and just cutting back the bricks I/2 or 3/4 of an inch. The keystone would project only a half inch.

The other arch is hard to see what it is but that could most likely be done the same just that you'd use a corner piece rather than a flat.

Dave


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Iv'e seen quite a few arches where the keystone was just done with stucco on top of the brickwork.


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

Well I defer to you Stuart  I'm sure you see a lot more brick arches than I do. 

Everything here is grouted cmu. If you see a brick arch it's almost always adhered brick.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thats coz our arches wouldn't last long in one of your earthquakes, Dave.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

dbrons said:


> dom-mas. look at the picture he provided. The "arch" over the garage is several courses above the opening and just for looks (?). I was speaking of using a piece of natural stone veneer and just cutting back the bricks I/2 or 3/4 of an inch. The keystone would project only a half inch.
> 
> The other arch is hard to see what it is but that could most likely be done the same just that you'd use a corner piece rather than a flat.
> 
> Dave


Oh, I know that the pic that he showed was of a relieving arch but I figured he was just using it as an example. Also I haven't seen any thin veneer that was less than 1.5" and 1 3/4" is probably closer to average. add a mortar bed and your out 2"+. When I see projecting keystones they project about 1/2" unless they have margins or are a lot bigger than the voussoirs.

If you really are just replacing a brick in a relieving arch, just cut the brick out and put in a stone. No big deal.


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

> add a mortar bed and your out 2"+.


all right......


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes, I would fake it with stucco over brick. It would not fool a mason, but everyone else would not see what was wrong with it.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

dbrons said:


> all right......


I take it you disagree? This is my experience with thin veneer, yours may be different.


----------

